# Low Recoil Turkey Loads.



## vandykejon (Mar 30, 2007)

Thought I would share this with y'all since i see a lot of questions on the internet about low recoil turkey options for kids and such. After being recommended I get some Hevi-shot 20 gauge 3" #7's I was unable to locate any around town. I was able however to find some Federal Premium Mag-Shok Turkey 20 Gauge 2-3/4" 1-1/8 oz #7 Heavyweight Shot. I took my female friend out to the range yesterday to pattern before her first turkey hunt next weekend and was really impressed with the results. this gun and load combo produced very light recoil that even really young hunters could handle well. Just thought I would share. This is a sight in shot at 15 yards. 

Gun: Remington 11-87 20 Guage

Shells: Federal Premium Mag-Shok Turkey 20 Gauge 2-3/4" 1-1/8 oz #7 Heavyweight Shot.

Choke: Primos Jelly Head .570"


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've got some 12 Ga. Federal #4, 3" Turkey loads that have 2 ounces of shot, and they kick like a mule. The recoil in my Mossberg pump will blow the action open.

I never take more than a couple of practice shots because my arm can't take much more. 

I will say this though, I've never had a gobbler get away.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

15 yds is really not a good pattern test unless that is what your limiting your shots to. At 15 yds most likely a low brass skeet load would do the job.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

TSS Caddis said:


> 15 yds is really not a good pattern test unless that is what your limiting your shots to. At 15 yds most likely a low brass skeet load would do the job.


X2

Back it up to 30


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

topgun47 said:


> I've got some 12 Ga. Federal #4, 3" Turkey loads that have 2 ounces of shot, and they kick like a mule. The recoil in my Mossberg pump will blow the action open.
> 
> I never take more than a couple of practice shots because my arm can't take much more.
> 
> I will say this though, I've never had a gobbler get away.



I've been using the same load for the past few years in my Moss. 12. Last year as I leaned around the tree I was behind the gun slipped of my shoulder onto my bicep. The pain I will remember and the bruise was impressive, screwed up my golf swing for a few weeks. Bird was worth it, 22.5#
10.5" beard and a good hunt with a long time buddy.


----------



## vandykejon (Mar 30, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> 15 yds is really not a good pattern test unless that is what your limiting your shots to. At 15 yds most likely a low brass skeet load would do the job.



Yeah, I know. This was just a sight in shot to zero the red dot scope. Forgot to take pictures of the other yardages. also shot at 20,25, and 30 yards all with good groups. Hunting with a novice hunter so I will probably limit their shots to 35 or less.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Cool results, thanks for sharing. If you're using an auto I don't see a need for low recoil loads so long as you stick to 2 3/4" shells. People think women and children need lower recoil, and that may be the case when clay or upland/waterfowl gunning, but for one shot on a gobbler IMO it's unnecessary.


----------

